# Multiple Projectors



## ishboo (Jul 16, 2010)

You may have seen my post earlier this week about choosing a projector, I decided to make a new thread because I felt this addressed a different topic. I have two projectors that I want to project one continuous image onto, how should I go about doing that with VERY little budget?


----------



## Footer (Jul 16, 2010)

If you are ok with a line between the two projectors any decent video card with two outputs will do that. If you want it to be seamless, that is going to cost you. Any media server will do it. No matter what it is not a cheap thing to do.

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## coolbeam (Jul 16, 2010)

No way around it, you need something that supports edge blending. You MUST send separate, different signals to each projector. The Axon Media Server - Digital Lighting - Products - High End Systems features Collage Generator™.


----------



## museav (Jul 16, 2010)

coolbeam said:


> No way around it, you need something that supports edge blending. You MUST send separate, different signals to each projector. The Axon Media Server - Digital Lighting - Products - High End Systems features Collage Generator™.


This probably goes right back to what you are actually trying to do. Are you trying to create one larger, continuous image using two projectors on a single screen or to split one image across two separate screens, each with its own projector? If you want simple side-by-side edge blending into one image, there are much less expensive options for that, some nicer projectors even have edge blending capability built in.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 18, 2010)

I think at this point I am leaning towards two projectors side by side projecting one image across both of them to look as if it is one full image. Isadora looks nice and capable but I'm not sure if it is within the budget for the show. Is there any other software out there that will play videos and display photos and split the output between two projectors.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you looked at the DualHead2Go? HERE It will run you just under $200, and split a vga monitor input into two outputs. It won't do any edge blending or anything, but if you are able to spend the time getting it lined up decently and don't need a *perfectly* seamless image, it will do a pretty good job. We use the three-output version at my college PAC to project images across our cyc for concerts and such, with very good luck.


----------



## jstroming (Jul 19, 2010)

I would take a look at VVVV. It is freeware that is truly amazing. It soft edge blends, has digital keystoning, amazing network playback, and virtually any plugin can be created for it as it is node-based. I was at an outdoor nightclub in Germany where the main attraction was a giant 15' wide sphere that was projected on all sides by 7 projectors, run off of BUDGET HP computers via a small network and VVVV. I was really hammered but dude I was amazed.


----------



## NicoDanger (Jul 23, 2010)

This.

Matrox Graphics - Products - Graphics eXpansion Module - DualHead2Go


----------



## SHARYNF (Aug 28, 2010)

My suggestion if the budget is tight is to work in the seam in the middle to the design. Edge blending and the whole system gets very tricky expensive and unless you can match the projectors, etc etc, still does not look good. Again on a budget. Having done this a number of times, I have found that if you just work an actual space between the two images even to the point of creating black strip it really does not bother the viewer as much as an attempt at an edge blend that is "not quite right"

Sharyn


----------

